# Flea and tick control



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wondering what people are using,if anything, on their puppies for fleas and ticks. I use advantix on my 5 yr old but not sure if it is safe on 12 week old puppy.


----------



## Jen H (Jul 26, 2016)

We asked the same question to our vet at Zulu's initial vet visit. She gave us a pamphlet for Frontline puppy kit (and some hartguard for puppy). So, I know they have it. I haven't gotten it for him just yet as he is only 10 weeks and some change. Following your thread.....


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I do not use any commercial flea and tick products on my dogs as a preventative. I haven't in well over 10 years.

They are pesticides. Pesticides kill things. Just not something I choose to expose my dogs to on a regular basis. Studies have linked the active ingredients in flea and tick products to some pretty serious health issues - cancer, brain damage, liver and Kidney toxicity. 

The Dangers Of Flea And Tick Products

I just keep my dogs on the best diet I can afford, give lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Healthy dogs make for poor hosts for parasites. I also try to limit exposure to unknown dogs and occasionally use some all natural repellents. Like my guy smells super yummy right now because I made a tea of rosemary, Thyme, lemon balm, and lavender from my garden and spritzed him with it. We have a training class tonight and since all sorts of dogs go through there I like to be extra cautious.

Oh and the only time I have found any fleas on my dogs in the last 10 years was shortly after rescuing a completely flea ridden kitten. Found 1 flea on 1 of the dogs. I got the cat fixed up. Gave everyone some capstar just in case and treated the house. No problems since.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Bugoff garlic.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had been using bugoff garlic with great results but found some ticks it would not control as well as fleas. I have been using Bravecto which is controversial to some but weighed in the debilitating consequences of tick diseases (all of which will not be caught in a yearly snap test)..not something I would have considered 10 years ago but climate and bugs are changing.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nexguard and HeartGuard. Pup was HW+ when he was picked up and where I live seems to be tick-y so I don't take my chances.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Wondercide Flea and Tick spray, it's natural and it works for me. You can also spray around your home as well.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I really am torn about what to do. My 5 yr old has had anaplasmosis more than once....would prefer not to repeat that again. The ticks are pretty bad here....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I really am torn about what to do. My 5 yr old has had anaplasmosis more than once....would prefer not to repeat that again. The ticks are pretty bad here....


You have to weigh the risks of pests against the risks of treatment and do what makes the most sense. People in hot, dry climates must treat for fleas or they will get out of control. You treat for the situation you have. People who live in areas with no ticks don't usually treat for them.


----------

